# Lake Bastrop birds



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

At least someone caught some fish today.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

I travel the Guadalupe near Canyon Lake quite a bit and never see an Osprey, that is until the Texas Parks starts stocking the trout and then see 4 or 5 a day. The know an easy meal when they see it.


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

They are definitely getting more common. I can usually find one on every lake or river that has good trees around it.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

I am a birder and should be a photographer but either way I enjoy your pictures. I'm in the process of painting a Great Blue Heron in flight and will use some of these photos for details. Thanks, Gary


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

If you want any close ups, let me know. These pics are shrunk from 3000x2000ish pixels down to only 640 wide and lots of details get smudged.


----------

